# Azure Dynamics AC55



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe Azure Dynamics has de-rated the motor, since this sheet from Solectria claims 78KW http://www.scribd.com/doc/3917192/ac55
What vehicle are you going to use it in? If it's light enough you may be able to eliminate the transmission, but you'd probably want to talk to someone from electroauto about that.


----------



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

it'd be for a Mercedes A-class.
probably an AC24 would be enough but our studies say a motor with at least 40kw continuois and 70-75kw peak would be perfect.

How can AzureDynamics have de-rated the motor??
How is it technicaly possible? 
and why?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothing physically changed about the motor, they may have just changed it's claimed output because the unit was being used in vehicles that were too large. This is just speculation on my part, but we have seen similar things happening with other products, such as Kelly controllers lowering the ratings on some of their controllers because people were operating them near the top of their capacity and having problems.


----------



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

Afterall, which is the realistic rating in your opinion?
Solectria 78kw peak or conservative 59kw declaration by AzureDynamics?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I really don't know. I suppose you might email electroauto and Azure and see what they have to say.


----------



## mark1030 (Jul 28, 2008)

I-ESON said:


> it'd be for a Mercedes A-class.
> probably an AC24 would be enough but our studies say a motor with at least 40kw continuois and 70-75kw peak would be perfect.
> 
> How can AzureDynamics have de-rated the motor??
> ...


Just in case you overlooked it, the AC55 is nearly 3 times the weight of the AC24 and double the voltage if you were hoping to design a 144V system.

I don't know why AzureDynamics would derate the motor, but it needs to be used with the DMOC controller, so maybe the controller is what is limiting the output?


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

Last time I spoke to Beth at Azure (last month), she mentioned that they were redesigning the AC55. That could explain the differences in specs.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Great, they're redesigning it to produce less power  Seems unlikely.


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone find anything on this?


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Great, they're redesigning it to produce less power  Seems unlikely.


It's significantly heavier than other motors with similar specs. If they manage to come up with something lighter then it will be worth looking into.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's also significantly cheaper than any other AC motor/controller of that power. If they chop 50 or so pounds off it but it's capacity goes from 78kw to 59kw I don't consider that an improvement, especially if the price goes up.


----------



## sailfish11 (Sep 15, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> Great, they're redesigning it to produce less power  Seems unlikely.


Right, I didn't mean that to explain the EA/AD difference (I suspect that's due to EA being the sales people and AD being the engineers). But supposedly AD has redesigned the motor. I don't know if they've made it more powerful or lighter or what. But you're right that it seems unlikely they'd make it produce less power (or make it heavier).


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The strange thing is that the original designer, Solectria, agreed with EA.


----------

